# 622



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

does any one have front and back pannel pics of the vip622


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you have used Search button at top of the page with a keyword "ViP622" ?
Try it !


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s sat tech

As P. Smith indicated. The search button can be your friend.

Here is a link to some pictures of the back of the VIP622.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50368

And here is some video from the CES show showing the 622 being demoed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=505670#post505670


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not to mention the sticky at the top of this forum ...
*ViP-622 and ViP-211 Basics*

I've added the CES video to the page.

James


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you!!! The company (rsp) i work for gives little info about anything new coming out. Part of my job title is training new techs. Makes it a little hard to train these people.


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

Can't tell if there's a DVI/HDMI output - as on the 942. I don't want to assume anything, but the picture is a bit ambiguous on this.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jbach said:


> Can't tell if there's a DVI/HDMI output - as on the 942. I don't want to assume anything, but the picture is a bit ambiguous on this.


It's HDMI. Can see if pretty clearly on the back picture. It's the 4th input from the right. Starting from the right you have phone, USB, ethernet, then your TV1 outputs: HDMI, SVIDEO, above SVIDEO is your optical, then component and RCA. To the left of that is your TV2 output RCA, and to it's left the Coax out.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron what is dem oed?? 

Bad jokes made by----


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Demoed is short for demonstrated. The root is demo so there are various offshoots of the word used. You can see a Demo or someone can be demoing a piece of equipment or you could have a piece of equipment that you saw demoed at a trade show. 


..Doyle


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Are those outputs for TV1 all active at the same time?

I was thinking using HDMI (converted to DVI) + Digital Out for my HDTV (my TV has a DVI input), then S-Video + composite audio going to the DVD-Recorder (I know it's down converted).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The extra ouputs on TV1 for the 622 make it pretty nice.. We'll have to see how it works in reality..


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Should solve a frequent complaint of the 942, especially if the user can configure the TV1 SD ouput as letterboxed or anamorphic. And maybe TV2 too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Should solve a frequent complaint of the 942, especially if the user can configure the TV1 SD ouput as letterboxed or anamorphic. And maybe TV2 too.


On the ViP-211 the non-HD outputs (AV and modulator) are always 4:3 with 16:9 channels letterboxed. I suspect it will be the same for the ViP-622 (except with a stereo modulator).


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Stupid question: Ideally, what is the best way to connect the 622 to my TV (i.e. for best picture)? The HDMI? Also, is there degradation of image if I pass it thru the receiver then to the TV? or should I go straight from 622 to HDTV?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Depends a lot on the type of TV you have. For sure to get the Best PQ you need to either go HDMI or Component. If you go HDMI the signal is digital between the receiver and the TV so you don't have any PQ loss. This like any of the other HD receivers is a mileage will vary. It can range from no difference between component to big difference. PQ will vary from TV to TV depending on if you have it set to 1080i or 720p.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

MY TV only has a DVI input. I have a 12 ft. cable running from my corner cabinet to the back of the TV. Can I just put an adapter between the male end of the cable (currently plugged into my 921 directly) and the 622 easily or does this somehow cause a problem?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

yes it will not degrade the PQ in any way


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks, just checking..... Ya never know when they will sneak in gotchas that render your technology incompatible...


----------

